# fax to SA?



## sweetbir (Mar 16, 2006)

I am trying to fax offer to sell papers to Arrowwood Intl in Johanesburg  for selling Durban Sands and can't get thru. the phonekeeps saying you need a 1 or a 0 and the area code and number to access this call

I'm putting in 27 21 425 1550 as directed by the agency

Can anyone help ?


----------



## EJC (Mar 16, 2006)

When I fax Dikhololo, I dial:  011-27-12-xxx-xxx.  IF the number you are dialing is correct (you might might to check it) , then you need to start with: 011-.


----------

